# Insufferable actors/actresses



## DGS49 (Dec 26, 2020)

During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.

For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...

Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 26, 2020)

George Clooney.   The worst.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Costner can be bad and good at times,He was excellent in JFK for example,his southern accent for a southern attorney was spot on. I cannot stand Streep the fact she is a globalist who hates America,many actors in Hollywood are sellouts who hate America as well just like her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> George Clooney.   The worst.


Could not have said it better myself.   The guy is ugly looking as hell,him being cast as Bruce Wayne was an insult to Batman fans. I also cant stand Tom cruise,have not seen  a movie of his in over a decade at least,not because I think he is a bad actor which he was in his early days,but got better as he got older,but because he is into Scientology.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 26, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> One of the girls quit last week as she was on her final chance . The smarter one almost got fired today and made the biggest error you can make in my store





LA RAM FAN said:


> into Scientology.


There's a whole religion in Hollywood based on vague allusions to “clearance” or being “cleared” for access to government classified information.








						Why Is This Happening? Explaining why Reality Winner is still in prison with Kerry Howley
					

Chris Hayes talks to New York Magazine's Kerry Howley about Reality Winner, convicted of leaking information about Russian election hacking.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



>>> Still in prison for exposing Democrat crimes that were never going to be prosecuted.








						Everything you need to know about Chelsea Manning
					

Manning's release of classified information to WikiLeaks sparked controversy. She is now being released after her sentence was commuted by President Obama.




					abcnews.go.com
				



>>> July 2007 airstrike in Baghdad in which two Reuters photographers were killed and two children were wounded.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 26, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?



I have a pretty dim view of everyone in the media.   People in media, by definition want to play up to the camera.   That makes them do absolutely idiotic things, to try and fit in with the popular view.

The worst one lately, was Taylor Swift, where because of the woke crowd of left-wing idiots, produced a "documentary" saying how horribly oppressed she was as a women.

Here she is, having the world handed to her on a silver platter by age 17, and at 31 is worth $360 Million dollars, and having grown up in a upper middle class family, father a stock broker, and mother a mutual fund manager..... and then she wants to make a movie showing how oppressed she is because women earn less than men, and whatnot......

It's insane at every level.

Just like Colin kaepernick being paid $130 Million, to throw a ball in the air, saying he's completely oppressed.

So my view of all hollywood is really low.  Honestly, they are all moronic fools.

Whether they are good actors or not, doesn't matter.   The only three actors have real respect for, is Denzel Washington, who asked in an interview about racism said, hard work wins, and that's why he's achieved success in life.   Morgan Freidman who said that anyone can achieve the American dream, and race has nothing to do with it, and he and other like him are proof.

And lastly, Anthony Hopkins who said this...

"People ask me questions about present situations in life, and I say, 'I don't know, I'm just an actor. I don't have any opinions. Actors are pretty stupid. My opinion is not worth anything. There's no controversy for me, so don't engage me in it, because I'm not going to participate.'"

It's funny how all the non-woke non-left-wing actors, are all the best actors in Hollywood.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 26, 2020)

Ardent supporters of strict gun control laws, every one of them.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2020)

Meryl  Streep....can't stand the bitch.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 26, 2020)

Not really an actor but Bill Maher...I never figured out why he is on television.

But those of who acting is their vocation:

Chris Elliott.  
Jay Mohr
Eddie Murphy


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 26, 2020)

Not to mention they are Communists. There’s a weather man on TV and a stand-up comedian. It's part of the same set. Mainstream media news anchors owned by Michael Bloomberg, George Soros, and friends.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2020)

And the other bitch I can't stand is Bette Midler.

I used to liked he voice and her acting ... Now I hate her.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 26, 2020)

skye said:


> Meryl  Streep....can't stand the bitch.


I'm sure she's devastated.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 26, 2020)

Adam Sandler.


Hell, for me, would be having to watch Jack and Jill endlessly.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 26, 2020)

Most of the more  recent" stars" .They get paid large amounts and  just do not have the talent.


----------



## petro (Dec 26, 2020)

For me it's Adam Sandler. Damn idiot.
For my wife, it's Will Farrell, same sentiment. 
Sorry OP, we both like Kevin Costner and like his show Yellowstone.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 26, 2020)

Daniel Day Lewis. Why does every movie he's in win an Oscar? Why is the man so good? I bet his cock is as thick as a fire hydrant. That sexual hurricane disgusts me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 26, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> I bet his cock is as thick as a fire hydrant.


----------



## DarthVader (Dec 27, 2020)

Elliot page is really annoying.


----------



## K9Buck (Dec 27, 2020)

Jane Fonda anyone?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2020)

Liam Neeson.

has made millions promoting a persona of hard hitting gun user.


one of the most anti gun actors in Hollywood.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Clooney.   The worst.
> ...


Tom has come off as a frat boy since he did Risky Business.

Can't stand him.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 27, 2020)

While we're on the topic, you hardly ever see this guy any more in front of the camera unless he's paying to be there himself as executive producer....Billy Crystal.  The only thing I have ever liked that he was in (and it wasn't because he was in it) was America's Sweethearts.


----------



## Anomalism (Dec 27, 2020)

I really don't like Jim Carrey.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 27, 2020)

Threads like this are interesting to me. I can't help but wonder if the opinions are based on the actors actual body of work or the political preferences of the actor.
If I were to ask all the trump supporters their opinion of Robert Di Niro what would the response be?


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 27, 2020)

Anomalism said:


> I really don't like Jim Carrey.


I like him, but his overacting gets old.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?



Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Too many to name.


----------



## citygator (Dec 27, 2020)

I like witty or subtle comedy thus the over the top comedians are insufferable to me. Will Farrell and Jim Carey are on my list, although they work in cartoony comedies like Grinch and Elf.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

skye said:


> And the other bitch I can't stand is Bette Midler.
> 
> I used to liked he voice and her acting ... Now I hate her.


The only two movies of hers that I have seen is Parental Guidance and The First Wives Club and the only reason why I saw the first wives film is because my most favorite actor is in it, Bronson Pinchot that is and according to him, she was a complete and total what you label her here.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Go *here* for what Bronson had to say about her.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 27, 2020)

meryl streep
sean pean
alec baldwin
steve colbert
seth myers


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

Tom Cruise.
I will acknowledge the fact he can seriously act. But his ego is so huge that over and over the films he chooses are ones where he has superman talent on something or another, and of course every woman in the movie is amazingly good looking and wants him so bad.
  Numerous movies of his I specifically never watch, no matter how popular, because he is in it.


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> George Clooney.   The worst.


My favorite Clooney film is where he burns up during reentry.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> meryl streep
> sean pean
> alec baldwin
> steve colbert
> seth myers


 Oh hell.... Alec Baldwin... how the hell is this guy who he is??
He can't act worth a plug nickel, and is a world class jerk and abuser in real life.
 He can be funny, I have seen him in interviews and he is killing it. But I can't get beyond the fact he is a horrible person.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2020)

Kostner....Swayze and Meryl Streep


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 27, 2020)

Donald Trump


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Donald Trump


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Donald Trump


to bring him up you must have TDS
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hjmick (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tom Cruise.
> I will acknowledge the fact he can seriously act. But his ego is so huge that over and over the films he chooses are ones where he has superman talent on something or another, and of course every woman in the movie is amazingly good looking and wants him so bad.
> Numerous movies of his I specifically never watch, no matter how popular, because he is in it.




When was the last time Tom Cruise actually acted in anything? 2008's _Valkyrie_, in my opinion. Everything since then has been some variation of his Ethan Hunt character from _Mission Impossible_ or the actual character itself. The last really good appearance in a film for him was his turn as Les Grossman in _Tropic Thunder._

I am fairly well convinced he has been taking these high paying low effort roles so he can pay his Cult of Scientology dues...

And don't even get me started on his casting as Jack Reacher...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Kostner....Swayze and Meryl Streep


 Swayze did one good movie... one. Point Break. 
Everything else was teenie bopper fish food.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

hjmick said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Cruise.
> ...


I cannot possibly watch Jack Reacher.
He looks exactly like what he is... a near 60 year old mini-man trying desperately to look like a 30 year old bad ass.
Like Bill Burr said... "would you rather be a good looking 50 year old... or a look like a 24 year old lizard?"
He looks, and is pathetic. Someone ridiculously clinging to their former selves, and expecting everyone else to go along.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 27, 2020)

If I could re-start this thread, I would ask that "we" try to ignore our opinions of the actors as individuals and focus on their acting.

As for me, there are several that I abhor personally but like their work, with Jane Fonda probably being Exhibit A.  Barbra Streisand - great vocalist and very entertaining actress.  Jim Carrey seems to be an awful human being, but has done some excellent work, both in comedy and otherwise.

Thanks for pointing out Adam Sandler above.  Him I just don't "get."


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2020)

hjmick said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Cruise.
> ...



The movie where he played a drug dealer a few years ago was pretty good. Vanilla Skye was also pretty good


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

Like Swayze, Adam Sandler had one good movie - Reign over me. 
Everything else was teenybopper crude humor.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> If I could re-start this thread, I would ask that "we" try to ignore our opinions of the actors as individuals and focus on their acting.
> 
> As for me, there are several that I abhor personally but like their work, with Jane Fonda probably being Exhibit A.  Barbra Streisand - great vocalist and very entertaining actress.  Jim Carrey seems to be an awful human being, but has done some excellent work, both in comedy and otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Adam Sandler above.  Him I just don't "get."



Jim Carey used to be great, but he lost his touch. Him doing Biden on SNL is the most pathetic example of sketch comedy I’ve ever witnessed


----------



## DrLove (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?



Dude - Meryl Streep seriously? One of the great actresses of our time. Costner was in many duds but he's not THE worst or most annoying/ insufferable. For that I'd have to go with Barbara Streisand, Kim Kardashian and Adam Sandler.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

Rocko said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


 Like I say, he can act. A good example was Collateral. 
He is good at playing intense people. Just not believable as a physical bad ass in Reacher and others. He is 5'7" and probably 140lbs. or so. He would get his ass kicked by a lot of women, let alone even a medium sized male. 
  He has starred in some good films, but overwhelmingly he chooses the same character - a cracker jack, super talented dudw with women begging to have him. His ego is the only thing that matters to him. And exactly why he is a Scientologist. Because without effort he can be a superstar in it.
 Tom Cruise's photo should be next to the word in the dictionary.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2020)

Rocko said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > If I could re-start this thread, I would ask that "we" try to ignore our opinions of the actors as individuals and focus on their acting.
> ...


Carey has played the same character since he was Fireman Bob.

Hyperactive lunatic.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2020)

bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Meryl  Streep....can't stand the bitch.
> ...


I’m sure Trump is devastated by your opinion of him.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



A lot of actors that play tough guy roles are small in stature. I don’t watch most of his movies because frankly I have no interest in seeing movies like mission impossible or Jack Reacher, but in the past I thought he’s played in some pretty diverse roles that were decent. I thought he was pretty good in Jerry McGuire.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



I mean Dumb and Dumber was funny and Ace Ventura Pet Decretive was really funny. But I understand where you’re coming from. He does tend to act like a hyperactive lunatic


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

Rocko said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


 When Cruise is not playing the cracker jack best man in the world at _____ .... he is a good actor. 
But 90% of his movies are just him being the super guy getting the amazing model woman.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


He does most of his stunts from my understanding. It takes physical abilities to do that. Actors want to stay relevant. He does a few dramas in a row with little financial return and he may be relegated to lesser films or TV.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Too many to name but a few that come to mind first

Richard Dreyfus ( condescending elitist prick)
Amy Schumer 
Jennifer Lawrence
Alyssa Milano 
Sean Penn
Alec Baldwin
Jim Carey ( have always hated his overrated ass)
Jane Fonda
Brie Larson


Geez I could go on forever...it would probably be faster to name the actors I like.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Too many to name but a few that come to mind first
> 
> Richard Dreyfus ( condescending elitist prick)
> Amy Schumer
> ...


 Jennifer Lawrence... I want to not like her...but... she is so freaking hot!!!


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Kostner....Swayze and Meryl Streep
> ...


..the movie might have been good, but he never he is...he wasn't an actor--he was a ''line sayer''--like Schwarzenneger


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Too many to name but a few that come to mind first
> Richard Dreyfus ( condescending elitist prick)
> Amy Schumer
> Jennifer Lawrence
> ...


I agree with all your choices except for Jennifer Lawrence.
Her movie "Red Sparrow" was outstanding, and I liked her performance in "Passengers" and "Joy".  ....


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Like I say, he can act. A good example was Collateral.


that was a great movie. But I just don't like him anyway.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Rocko said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


He is a wannabe Robin Williams. Never in a million years.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Can't stand Jennifer Lawrence. Refuse to watch ANYthing she is in.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Can't stand Jennifer Lawrence. Refuse to watch ANYthing she is in.


Is the problem her politics? (I have no idea what they are?)  ...


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


Are you addressing their pollical views or their acting ability?  Personally, I have found both Kevin Costner and Meryl Streep good actors although, I don't care for either of them off screen.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stand Jennifer Lawrence. Refuse to watch ANYthing she is in.
> ...


I dunno. I guess when she first became popular. She said it was all stupid, but lapped it up like ice cream. In short, her head swelled. And I don't think she is that pretty to boot. Just her attitude.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 27, 2020)

I heard Da Duke was a real asshole. Didn't know the guy so I have no idea. I know Stallone pretty well. Great guy.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Everybody hates Costner, and I have no clue why. I like him. Loved Waterworld, and The Mailman, and the Guardian, and now yellowstone. He's kinda droll, but the man can produce some great movies ......like Yellowstone.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

I met Richard Dreyfuss briefly. Nice guy in that short amount of time. Suzanne Somers...bitch. BIG time bitch. Snobby. Met her too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Carol Burnett....VERY nice. Met her multiple times, spoke on phone to her. Very sweet. And short? omg..she is TINY.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

I liked Alec Baldwin when he was much younger. His old age made him as sickening as DeNiro. Gimme Pesci any day, dump DeNiro in movies.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

skye said:


> And the other bitch I can't stand is Bette Midler.
> 
> I used to liked he voice and her acting ... Now I hate her.


I loved her in For The Boys and that halloween witch movie..bain fart...cant think of the name of it. But in her older age, she is nastier than usual.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Threads like this are interesting to me. I can't help but wonder if the opinions are based on the actors actual body of work or the political preferences of the actor.


All the above. 
I like Denzel...but not as a bad guy. Which is why he usually plays good guys being bad to bad guys. His audience did not like him as a thug.


----------



## Winco (Dec 27, 2020)

Tom Cruise was outstanding in “A Few Good Men”.  Lots of stars in that movie. 
Tom Cruise was also excellent in “The Firm”


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this are interesting to me. I can't help but wonder if the opinions are based on the actors actual body of work or the political preferences of the actor.
> ...


I thought he was great in “Training Day “.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Wasn't that Meryl that played in Julia Julia as a wannabe Julia Child? She was GREAT in that one. But, I don't much care for her otherwise.

Cher. She cannot act. Her singing is barely tolerable. Her politics suck. And she is a hypocrit. Oh. Wait. All of them are.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Yes..which is why he avoids those kinds of movies now. His fans said "no more". American Gangster...he was still Denzel...bad, but still likable. He pulled that off so well.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> *I thought he was great in “Training Day “.*


"Training Day" is one of the worst movies ever made. ...


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Winco said:


> Tom Cruise was outstanding in “A Few Good Men”.  Lots of stars in that movie.
> Tom Cruise was also excellent in “The Firm”


There are very few Tom Cruise movies I don’t like. I enjoy his stuff for the most part. And he as a person doesn’t bother me. I couldn’t  care less about his religious beliefs which seems to be most peoples gripe with him usually.


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 27, 2020)

petro said:


> For me it's Adam Sandler. Damn idiot.
> For my wife, it's Will Farrell, same sentiment.
> Sorry OP, we both like Kevin Costner and like his show Yellowstone.



You and your wife are my kind of people.  I can't stand either of them.  I don't find either of them funny at all.  I didn't like them on SNL either.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> If I could re-start this thread, I would ask that "we" try to ignore our opinions of the actors as individuals and focus on their acting.
> 
> As for me, there are several that I abhor personally but like their work, with Jane Fonda probably being Exhibit A.  Barbra Streisand - great vocalist and very entertaining actress.  Jim Carrey seems to be an awful human being, but has done some excellent work, both in comedy and otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Adam Sandler above.  Him I just don't "get."


I despise how nasty and hateful John Cusack is but I like him as an actor. Just recently bought the Raven. Haven’t watched it yet though.

I also can’t stand Chris Evans hateful-political rants...but Love all of the Captain America movies as well as him in the Fantastic 4 ( probably an unpopular opinion).

same with Chris Pine. Love him as an actor. Hate his politics.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2020)

Adam Sandler's pathetic movies all have the same theme.
Honest lovable loser winds up with the pretty girl. ...


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Like Swayze, Adam Sandler had one good movie - Reign over me.
> Everything else was teenybopper crude humor.


Love Swayze he made some good stuff and several clunkers ...but I’ve watched almost everything he has done. Currently bought the Beast it is good so far.

Like Adam Sandler in the movies he did with Drew Barrymore haven’t seen him in much else ...besides that Netflix mystery he did with Jennifer Aniston which was enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Too many to name but a few that come to mind first
> ...


I liked passengers but tolerated Jennifer in that movie because I like Chris Pratt. Kinda like how I tolerate Gwyneth  Paltrow in all the Iron man movies even though she sucks as an actress ( and she is a complete elitist loon).


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

K9Buck said:


> Jane Fonda anyone?


She's is a good actor just like her dad.  Actors should be judged based on their acting ability, not their personal life.  Acting is about becoming a character which may or may not reflect their own personality and character.  Some actors are about the same on screen as off screen such as Meryl Streep, Whoopi Goldberg, John Wayne, Jane Fonda, Robert Mitchum, Billy Murray, Robin Williams, etc.  Actors like this have to choose their rolls that match their personality and character.  But the best actors are those that can play very diverse characters such as Dustin Hoffman, Charlize Theron, Johnny Depp, Leonardo DiCaprio, Christian Bale, Henry Fonda, Laurence Oliver, James Cagney, Charlie Chaplin, ect..


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stand Jennifer Lawrence. Refuse to watch ANYthing she is in.
> ...


Apparently you missed all of her crazy loon feminist rants on Twitter. And all of her weird ass photo bombing because she thinks she is such hot shit no one can get enough of her.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

candycorn said:


> While we're on the topic, you hardly ever see this guy any more in front of the camera unless he's paying to be there himself as executive producer....Billy Crystal.  The only thing I have ever liked that he was in (and it wasn't because he was in it) was America's Sweethearts.


He’s old.  At 71 he’s too old to play the lead in what he does best, romantic comedies;  not to mention the fact that studios don’t really make romantic comedies these days.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> I liked passengers but tolerated Jennifer in that movie because I like Chris Pratt.


I never signed up with Twitter, so I missed her rants.
Her movie "Red Sparrow" is well acted and one of my favorites. ...


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > I liked passengers but tolerated Jennifer in that movie because I like Chris Pratt.
> ...


The only other movie I’ve seen her in was Serena, she played an evil bitch. But then Bradley Cooper was in that so I liked it in spite of her lol.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Fonda anyone?
> ...


Jane Fonda is not a good actress. She was terrible in Barefoot in the park. I watched that when I was a kid and wondered what heck Robert Redford was thinking even back then..


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

lg325 said:


> Most of the more  recent" stars" .They get paid large amounts and  just do not have the talent.


I agree. Can’t even think of a young up and coming actor that is even memorable. Tom Holland...maybe...but other than that no one comes to mind ( male or female).


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > George Clooney.   The worst.
> ...


I have never understood the appeal of George Clooney. Looks or acting. Both overrated.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> If I could re-start this thread, I would ask that "we" try to ignore our opinions of the actors as individuals and focus on their acting.
> 
> As for me, there are several that I abhor personally but like their work, with Jane Fonda probably being Exhibit A.  Barbra Streisand - great vocalist and very entertaining actress.  Jim Carrey seems to be an awful human being, but has done some excellent work, both in comedy and otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out Adam Sandler above.  Him I just don't "get."


I see screen stars as falling into two distinct categories, great actors and screen personalities.  Great actors can transform themselves into a variety of characters such as Johnny Depp, Laurence Olivier, or Dustin Hoffman.  Screen personality are people whose personally appeals audiences.  They don't get into their rolls because they are playing characters that are pretty close to themselves, for example John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, Robert Redford, Meryl Streep, Jane Fonda, etc.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 27, 2020)

This is off the point but Jennifer Lawrence was chosen for her first major role (Hunger Games) because SHE WASN'T PRETTY.  They wanted to make her believable.

BUT, in the ensuing years she has been the beneficiary of the talented MoFo's in "Hollywood" who can make ANY healthy female look attractive, sometime miraculously.  And she has made herself beautiful - physically at least.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on the topic, you hardly ever see this guy any more in front of the camera unless he's paying to be there himself as executive producer....Billy Crystal.  The only thing I have ever liked that he was in (and it wasn't because he was in it) was America's Sweethearts.
> ...



Its not that really...but my read of him is that he is a lot like Warren Beatty...he tries to elevate himself above the material and any context of the movie he happens to be in.  Just my take.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I thought she was pretty good in the role, a lot better than Elizabeth Ashley who played the part when it hit Broadway in the 60's.  I think she is a good actor but not great.  Apparently there are a lot of people who think sees damn good.  She has been nominated and has won numerous awards.  I thought  Mildred Natwick  who played the mother really made that movie a hit.

Major industry awards
1.1Academy Awards
1.2British Academy of Film and Television Arts Awards
1.3Primetime Emmy Awards
1.4Golden Globe Awards
1.5Screen Actors Guild Awards
1.6Tony Awards

Other awards
2.1AARP's Movies for Grownup Awards
2.2Acapulco Black Film Festival
2.3American Film Institute
2.4American Movie Awards
2.5Behind the Voice Actors Awards
2.6Britannia Awards
2.7CableACE Awards
2.8Cannes Film Festival
2.9CinEuphoria Awards
2.10Critics' Choice Awards
2.11David di Donatello Awards
2.12Elle Women in Hollywood Awards
2.13Film Society of Lincoln Center
2.14Fotogramas de Plata
2.15Dorian Awards
2.16Gold Derby Awards
2.17Golden Apple Award
2.18Golden Boot Awards
2.19Goldene Kamera Awards
2.20Gracie Allen Awards
2.21Hasty Pudding Theatricals
2.22NAACP Image Awards
2.23Jupiter Awards
2.24Kansas City Film Critics Circle
2.25Laurel Awards
2.26Online Film & Television Association Awards
2.27Santa Barbara International Film Festival
2.28Savannah Film Festival
2.29ShoWest Convention
2.30Teen Choice Awards
2.31Traverse City Film Festival
2.32Venice Film Festival
2.33Women Film Critics Circle
2.34Women in Film Crystal + Lucy Awards
2.35Golden Raspberry Awards
2.36Hollywood Film Awards
2.37Los Angeles Film Critics Association
2.38People's Choice Awards
2.39Producers Guild of America Awards
2.40Publicists Guild of America
2.41National Board of Review
2.42National Society of Film Critics
2.43New York Film Critics Circle
2.44Satellite Awards


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I really don't care for his screen personality, although I have enjoyed several of his movies.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I remember Mildred Natwick from Tammy and the Bachelor and a TV movie from the 70’s they played every year .the House without a Christmas tree. She was wonderful. Jane Fonda not so much. Fonda benefitted from her famous name.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


People who CANNOT act their way out of a wet paper bag:

- Anyone from the cast of Friends
- Vin Diesel
- Keanu Reeves
- Guy who played "Jesse" on Breaking Bad. Don't know his name, don't want to know it
- John Travolta

For starters...


----------



## Rocko (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> ...



Ice T has to be on that list. I will say this about Reeves, everyone says he’s bad, but the Martix was iconic, so I’m not sure he’s that bad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

OVERactors:

- Ed Harris
- Nick Cage
- Al Pacino (has some great stuff, but clearly needs a strong director to reign him in)
- William Shatner (undisputed king)
- Ben Affleck & Matt Damon


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


Agreed on Ice T, but I didn't think he should be included, since nobody but Ice T takes Ice T seriously as an actor, haha


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


Will Ferral. I liked the elf movie though.  The rest bad.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> ...


Neither could John Wayne, Elvis Presley, Paris Hilton, Jennifer Lopez, John Travolta, or Harrison Ford.  They had a screen persona that audiences loved but they weren't really great actors. There are some stars that audience loved and were also great actors, such as Tome Hanks, Jack Nicholson, Denzel Washington, Spenser Tracy, Morgan Freeman, James Dean, Paul Neuman, Sidney Poitier, Gregory Peck, and James Stewart.  Critics loved them for their acting ability and audience just plain loved them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


I never thought Ray Liotta could act worth a damn. He has two facial expressions and two voice volumes.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 27, 2020)

Some are Actors and some are" Movie Stars"   Every once in awhile someone will come along that's both.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> OVERactors:
> 
> - Ed Harris
> - Nick Cage
> ...


William Shatner showed he was a talented actor in his early TV and movie appearances but he never seem be interested in developing that talent preferring quantity over quality appearance which has made him quite wealthy with a net worth well over hundred million. Besides Star Trek, about the only thing he really did well was his Boston Legal TV series.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > OVERactors:
> ...


One person that has developed into a fine actor is Leo DiCaprio.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I agree. He has academy award nominations for acting in almost a third of his films. I think he's going to be one of the all time greats.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


Nicolas cage.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Fonda anyone?
> ...


She is a fucking traitor and I will never EVER watch anything she is in.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


I dunno. Travolta did excellent in Face Off, pretending to be Nick Cage when the faces were swapped. BOTH of them did so well mimicing each other.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2020)

lg325 said:


> Some are Actors and some are" Movie Stars"   Every once in awhile someone will come along that's both.


Remember when actors and actresses could do it all? Sing, dance, perform, act all in the same movie? Or am I showing my age?


----------



## lg325 (Dec 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> > Some are Actors and some are" Movie Stars"   Every once in awhile someone will come along that's both.
> ...


Barbara Streisand was the last I remember that  would fit that . I do not recall anymore recent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

More  insufferable actors:

- The Rock
- Jean Claude Van Damme
- Natalie Portman
- Kyle McLaughlin
- Winona Ryder
- Anyone from the cast of Saved By the Bell


----------



## lg325 (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> More  insufferable actors:
> 
> - The Rock
> - Jean Claude Van Damme
> ...


Great list. People on this board , maybe would do a better job then the names on this list.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

Two actors that seemed to be developing some chops but fell off the planet:

- Christian Slater
- Emilio Estevez


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> developing some chops but fell off the planet


WTF you talking that shit about, again?


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Two actors that seemed to be developing some chops but fell off the planet:
> 
> - Christian Slater
> - Emilio Estevez


Christian Slater has done a lot of straight to video stuff.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Two actors that seemed to be developing some chops but fell off the planet:
> ...


Yeah, strange. A lot of people had him pegged to take the "young Jack Nicholson" roles. But nope.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

Samantha Bee, Amy Schumer, Chelsea Handler. I loathe each one although the only....cough...."actress" is Schumer.

All three are bimbos that think they are funny and witty and all three are flat out gross, tacky and disgusting. And NOT because of their politics. They are just flat out nasty.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Samantha Bee, Amy Schumer, Chelsea Handler. I loathe each one although the only....cough...."actress" is Schumer.
> 
> All three are bimbos that think they are funny and witty and all three are flat out gross, tacky and disgusting. And NOT because of their politics. They are just flat out nasty.


They reek of self importance. A percentage of people in their industry are the same.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2020)

Donald Trump worst actor ever.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Samantha Bee, Amy Schumer, Chelsea Handler. I loathe each one although the only....cough...."actress" is Schumer.
> 
> All three are bimbos that think they are funny and witty and all three are flat out gross, tacky and disgusting. And NOT because of their politics. They are just flat out nasty.


Schumer and Handler both are untalented hacks only working because they have high profile “ friends”. Both are disgusting human garbage...but then that is a prerequisite for working in Hollywood so..

Samantha Bee is yet another foreigner that makes her money trashing America. She really needs to go home and figure out why they have so many unsolved murders of indigenous woman yearly in her country before she comes here with her petty grievances.

Hypocritical greedy bitch that she is.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Nicolas cage.



Cage is better than his movies.
He basically accepted any and all roles he was asked to play in. Used himself as Thanksgiving Turkey because of his financial bungles and eye popping bad investments he lost $millions in.
He is actually pretty good. But appeared in so many bad movies people think he sucks.
Not that he is anywhere near DeNiro... but like DeNiro he chose absolutely terrible movies to appear in


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nicolas cage.
> ...


He's a one trick pony.  He's always the same guy no matter what the role.  And the one guy he is grates on my nerves.  I literally cannot stand him.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## JLW (Dec 28, 2020)

Reality TV Stars and social media "influencers"...everywhere. They are completely insufferable.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 28, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> More  insufferable actors:
> 
> - The Rock
> - Jean Claude Van Damme
> ...



From the wayback machine..a very minor actor

From all of the accounts I have hears (and it's not that many admittedly) he's a good guy and everything but his acting was wretched....  Patrick Duffy if you remember him from Dallas.  

You could see him literally inhaling before he delivered a line. Maybe he had a medical condition or something but it was sort of funny to watch after a while.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nicolas cage.
> ...


Nicolas Cage has made some good movies and he is better than a lot of the newer actors out there. Hollywood really hasn’t produced any good actors in quite awhile though.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 28, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?



I'll add to the list of people I can't stand to see on screen:

Paulie Shore
Jon Lovitz
Rob Schneider


----------



## JLW (Dec 28, 2020)

Slyvester Stallone.  I liked some of his movies, but most just get on my nerves.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Slyvester Stallone.  I liked some of his movies, but most just get on my nerves.


Oh yeah... same here. The guy can't act... at all. No idea how he has been in so many movies.
Without Rocky my guess he would have never got beyond TV guest appearances.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2020)

*Tina Fey*
*George Lopez
Amy Schumer
Matt Damon
Madonna
Robert De Niro
Rosie O'Donnell
George Clooney*
*Eva Longoria.....*

*....They hate Trump, but it is really about their hatred for the Republican Voters who are mainstream society. Over the years of observing Hollywood there seems to be a common theme with Hollywood Liberals. **They are Democrat bigots who loath Wasps, heartland Americans, devout Catholics, patriots, suburbanites, Evangelicals, **rural people, Southerners, Midwesterners** ........ really anyone outside of LA and New York.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 28, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Tina Fey*
> *George Lopez
> Amy Schumer
> Matt Damon
> ...


It's a shame your personal fetishes and neuroses have so negatively affected your ability to enjoy entertainment. I imagine you must have a similar list of musicians a mile long. Your loss, really.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 28, 2020)

skye said:


> Meryl  Streep....can't stand the bitch.


Neither can my friend John Schneider.lol you would love Schneider.he is also a trump supporter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Slyvester Stallone.  I liked some of his movies, but most just get on my nerves.
> ...


For sure Stallone.I lost my respect for him when he made Rocky 4.that was the most unrealisticRocky movie.the thing that always made the previous Rocky films fun to watch was they were realistic.Rocky fighting a superhuman that doesn’t work for a Rocky movie.he would have been killed same as Apollo was.even ivander holyfield who reviewed the films said the same thing,that no human being could take that kind of punishment and live.Stallone should have ended it with Rocky 3 and then go on to Rocky balboa after that.

I did enjoy his last Rambo movie he made.first good one he made sense the original first blood movie.It was very realistic.that’s exactly how they operate down there in Mexico.the police are in the pockets of the cartel just as they portrayed it in the movie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 28, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


About the only movie of his I liked was Born on the Fourth of July.there was that other one as well where he played a sumari,that was good,that’s about the only two films of his I can sit through.he has special connections in Hollywood which is why they are allowing him to turn mission impossible into another never ending James Bond franchise.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Although I did not like the movie, his acting in "Leaving Las Vegas" was superb.  Cage is very versatile and can be really good but like a lot of actors he prefers quantity over quality.  Some of his movies are really good and other are terrible.  He's been very good in romantic comedies such as  Moonstruck, Raising Arizona, and Peggy Sue Got Married.  Also dramas such as Face Off, Red Rock West, and Leaving Las Vegas, he was excellent.  Then there was Arsenal, Left Behind, and Outcast which which were a waste of time.   He has been featured in over 110 movies in his 30 some years on the the screen, produced about dozen or so movies, as well as doing some television.  He seems to take on any role offered to him, probably a combined result of his rampant workaholism and notorious financial struggles.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I liked him in Family Man. Great Christmas movie that one was..in my opinion. Also the National Treasures movies.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> like a lot of actors he prefers quantity over quality. Some of his movies are really good and other are terrible.


Well, they've got to meet the demand of the consumers and moviegoers. People don't see just one really good movie and then quit going to the theater. No. There's a standing date or night out with a group of friends and the demand is for one movie after another, even if not all of them are all that great.

If people have already seen one movie, it's not always that great to see the exact same movie all over again right away.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


  Again I bring in the Bill Burr quote on plastic surgery.... "why do this?...have you not seen the photos of all the people who had their face fucked up? Why do it? Would you rather be a 52 year old that looks 52, or be a 52 year old that looks like a 28 year old lizard"?

Look at this guy...





Plastic surgery, no matter good the doc is, no matter how much you paid them... it never works. It always has that weird sheen to it. You have normal wrinkles in areas they can't do... and this weird shiny lizard skin where they did their hatchet job.
And that is what Cruse looks like today. A desperate weirdo trying to look 35 again... it can't be done. But they keep trying anyway cause their egos are bigger than their brains.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Stallone is more of a screen personality than a great actor.  The personality of his characters vary little from movie to movie. His Rocky character comes through in just about everything he has done.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Plastic surgery, no matter good the doc is, no matter how much you paid them... it never works. It always has that weird sheen to it. You have normal wrinkles in areas they can't do... and this weird shiny lizard skin where they did their hatchet job.
> And that is what Cruse looks like today. A desperate weirdo trying to look 35 again... it can't be done. But they keep trying anyway cause their egos are bigger than their brains.


That's the demand again. It's young kids who patronize the movies. They're rebelling against their parents and they don't want to see anyone over 35 on the big screen, because that reminds them of their parents.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 28, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Meryl  Streep....can't stand the bitch.
> ...


John Schneider is the real deal. Wonderful to his fans. He is awesome.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Cruse is a good actor but not really great. He has made some very entertaining movies such as Risky Business, Top Gun, Born on the 4th of July, Rain Man, etc.  Probably his greatest talent is not his acting but his ability to pick good material, directors, and cast and that equates to movies that make money.  His net worth is 570 million.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Vanity


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 28, 2020)

Flopper said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


 Oh no doubt.
Some of the most financially successful movies out there - were really bad movies, but with style.
Top Gun is a good example. 
Not a single event in that movie is remotely realistic. Nothing. The acting was over the top. Val Kilmer was probably better at playing his role than Cruise. I hated Top Gun. When it came out I was 21 years old. I was suppose to like it. But I didn't. I thought it was cheesy and, again, so freaking unrealistic.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I like the music but long simulated jet jockeying is not my thing.  Looking at films of that genre, I thought Officer and a Gentlemen was a far better film, probably Richard Gere's best film.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dare I mention Harrison Ford? He has two facial expressions and that is his entire repertoire.

I'm not on the Nicky Cage train either.  Horrible actor.  Plays the same guy all the time.  Just like John Wayne.


----------



## BlueGin (Dec 29, 2020)

Another crappy actress

Tessa Thompson

hate her in everything I have seen her in.

Not to mention..

All of the actresses in the Ghostbusters remake 
They were all so awful I couldn’t be bothered to care what their names are.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 29, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I also cant stand Tom cruise,have not seen  a movie of his in over a decade at least,not because I think he is a bad actor which he was in his early days,but got better as he got older,but because he is into Scientology.



I couldn't give a shit what someone's beliefs are. As long as they're not insisting I adhere to their beliefs and forego my own, it's all good...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 29, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Dare I mention Harrison Ford? He has two facial expressions and that is his entire repertoire.
> 
> I'm not on the Nicky Cage train either.  Horrible actor.  Plays the same guy all the time.  Just like John Wayne.



I found a movie starring Cage that I'd never heard of: "The Frozen Ground". Cage gave a stellar performance...


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 29, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Tina Fey*
> ...


They need to tame their political leanings for public consumption. They affect voters with their views. And are rewarded for it by the globalists.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 29, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Dare I mention Harrison Ford? He has two facial expressions and that is his entire repertoire.
> 
> I'm not on the Nicky Cage train either.  Horrible actor.  Plays the same guy all the time.  Just like John Wayne.


Harrison Ford is a screen personality, certain not a great actor. He took only one acting class in college to help him get over his shyness. Played bit parts and walk-ons for years and finally giving up acting to become a self-taught professional carpenter to support his family. Someone got him an audition with George Lucas and he landed his first important roll in American Graffiti.   Ford attributes his great success to "pure luck". As he said, I played myself.  It's worked quite well, making his films the 4th highest grossing of all times, 9.4 billion.

An actor with a screen persona that audience like is pure gold.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> ...


Jon Lovitz was really good in _A League of Their Own_....but he was only in the first 10-15 minutes.  Just enough.  One syllable more and I think I wouldn't have finished the movie.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I mention Harrison Ford? He has two facial expressions and that is his entire repertoire.
> ...



I think he's a terrible actor but damn, I enjoy his films.


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 30, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> 
> For me, I admit to having more than one.  Kevin Costner is such a horrible "actor" that I don't even want to be in the same building where one of his films is being shown.  If he is ever in a film with Meryl Streep, I will have to bomb the theater (before any paying customers arrive) to prevent the possibility...
> 
> Do any of our other correspondents have similar reactions to famous thespians?


How to cure  yourself of mindless television. This will not work for ones that can drool, soil them self, and vote democrat. Turn off the tube. After a month turn it back on. You will wonder how you ever watched such crap with a laugh track to compliment shit not funny.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > During a discussion of favorite films and television shows, it quickly became apparent that most people have an actor or actress who is a complete turn-off, and they can't stand any film in which they are featured.
> ...


I would have never thought television could get any worst.  Then thanks to the virus, the networks created a schedule that made the previous years crap seem like real entertainment. It's mostly reality shows, so-call news specials, reruns, and series with missing episodes.  Making it even worst, the networks seem to be obsessed with having TV personalities sitting in their living room complaining about having the kids at home and not being able to go to work.  And they call that entertainment.  I think Netflix and Prime have increased their audience.


----------

